# Medical expenses



## Linebacker (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey dudes and dudettes. Hoping someone can help me out...
My spouse and I have Medical expenses on our T4 (box 85). When I enter them into my tax software, (H and R Block) it does not maximize the return I though one spouse (lower income) could claim all medical expenses, including premiums paid by the spouse. Is this correct? If so, would anyone know how to maximize the return to make the software allow one spouse to claim all medical expenses? My only other option is to leave out that information from my return and enter my T4 medical expenses (box 85) on my spouses return as other medical expenses.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

One spouse can definitely claim all the expenses. 

In my case, I used UFile and they recommended entering each spouse's own medical expenses on their own return, and then it decided who would be best to claim them. Contrary to my expectations, it was actually better for the higher income spouse to claim, because they're non-refundable tax credits and the lower income spouse did not make enough to have the deduction worthwhile. I was surprised when UFile assigned them to me, so I forced it to assign them to my spouse to see what would happen, and sure enough the household refund was much less that way. 

If H&R Block's software doesn't support this I would suggest trying another software. I can vouch for UFile, but before paying you may wish to try one of the free ones - StudioTax or SimpleTax.


----------



## Clacker (Mar 18, 2012)

Remember that there is a minimum level of medical expenses under which you will get not benefit ($2,152, or 3% of line 236, whichever is less). So if you had less medical expenses than 3% of your net income you will see no benefit.


----------

